# Center recommendation for Polk LSi15's [LSiC ??]



## Ironeagle (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I plan to purchase Polk LSi15's for my mains. I have read great reviews on them and the price is right for me. I am looking at the matching Polk LSiC. Does anyone have any experience or read any reviews on this center? Any other recommendations in the same price range are welcome. 

Thanks,


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well,... If I were going to buy Polk LSi15/25's, the LSiC is the center I would get. OTOH, I have no experience with Polk's, nor have I even read a review of them :huh:, this is just based on looking at Polk's website.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

i have the rti8's and a csi 3 for my center. they say it's matched for the rti series, so i'm sure the LSi center would do perfect justice to your mains. by the way, those are some glorious sounding speakers from hearing them in-store! i'm a bit jealous!


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ironeagle...did you even listen to the Revels? I have heard both of those speakers, and while I know it takes all kinds...it's hard to believe (with all due respect) that anyone would consider those polks after hearing the Concertas from Revel. It's not that the Polks are bad speakers...they're not! It's just that the Concertas perform so far above their price range it's unreal to get a speaker of that full range, depth and neutrality anywhere near their price IMHO except of course for the Vandersteen 2CE sigs which even they can't touch the bottom end of the Concertas. 

If you did hear both, what did you and didn't you like about both?
Cheers,
Konky.


----------

